
Facebook brings GPU-powered machine learning to Python - jonbaer
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3159120/artificial-intelligence/facebook-brings-gpu-powered-machine-learning-to-python.html
======
cityhall
There have been python GPU ML packages for a long time, Theano and Tensorflow
for example. This is just a wrapper for Torch so you don't have to use Lua.

------
arcanus
Is it built on closed source (nvidia cuda) so that you are locked into a
particular vendor?

Or something like openACC or openCL so you have a choice of accelerator (e.g.
AMD or nvidia)?

